# Bulk Apothecary



## PippiL (Oct 20, 2013)

Just wondering, never ordered FO's from them, if you have, how did you like them ?


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2013)

I think their shipping is pretty steep.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are a reseller for Wholesale Supplies Plus.  It may be their FOs are the same.


----------



## 100%Natural (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't personally use FO's but I do order in bulk from them for butters and oils and their service is great.  I live in Canada and even with brokerage and shipping fees, their prices still come in lower than a lot of Canadian suppliers.  Mind you, I do make sure my cart totals more than $250 so I can get the extra discount they offer.

The shipping is also fast.  They quite often beat Canadian orders placed the same day to my door!


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 21, 2013)

I have used 
Bombshell
Sweet Pea
Eternity
possibly a few others, at the time I ordered they were having a good price on Lye. Two of the FO were nice. The Sweet Pea is a good Bath Body Works dupe -- compare it to be the same as NG. The Bombshell I can't compare to anything else, since I have never seen or purchased it elsewhere. However, Bombshell is AMAZING!  The Eternity I put in a batch of lotion bars & the scent was lost. 
Their oils were shipped in brown glass bottles, not plastic like many of the discount suppliers. Overall I was pleased & will prob order the bombshell again. Just wish it was cheaper!!!


----------



## Tienne (Oct 29, 2013)

For me, it's as usual:
*
Unfortunately we can't ship to your location.*
Please select another location and try again.

I live in Sweden.


----------

